# How to store homemade pasta?



## 70chevelle (Nov 21, 2008)

When my wife and I make pasta, nomally linguine, we make enough to use for the meal that day.  If we want to make a large batch to keep on hand, what is the best way to store?  Freezer?  Air tight containers?  How long should they dry before storage, or is it a bad idea overall?  Thanks!


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 21, 2008)

How to Freeze Fresh Pasta | eHow.com


----------



## JoeV (Nov 21, 2008)

That's the same way I was taught.


----------



## 70chevelle (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks!  I've got it now, and should have the need for a larger freezer in the very near future.


----------



## Cooking Freak (Dec 9, 2008)

There is 3 month written in the guide! That's much! I would wipe it out in couple of days... )


----------



## JimC (Dec 28, 2008)

It depends on the shape of the pasta. For freezing gnocchi, spread them out on a cookie sheet and place in the freezer. When frozen, transfer them to a freezer bag. 

For fresh fettuccine, linguine etc, dry the pasta to the point where it will no longer stick together. Freeze the pasta in layers in a large square plastic (Tupperware) container. (Separate the layers with waxed paper or plastic wrap.) Freezing in a plastic bag will not sufficiently protect the pasta from breaking when the bag is moved around in the freezer.


----------

